#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Tέλος επιτηδεύματος

## CFAK

Όλοι οι επαγγελματίες έχουμε δεχθεί αδιαμαρτύρητα το "τέλος επιτηδεύματος". Προσωπικά είχα την εντύπωση ότι είναι έκτακτο μέτρο δύο-τριών ετών, ωστόσο βλέπω ότι έχει μονιμοποιηθεί.

Μόνο εγώ το θεωρώ κατάφωρα άδικο; Τα 650 ευρώ που πληρώνω εγώ θα μπορούσαν να καλύπτουν τις ετήσιες ανάγκες των λογαριασμών τηλεφωνίας μου για παράδειγμα.

Το ΤΕΕ τι κάνει; Εκπροσωπεί τα συμφέροντα των μηχανικών ή όχι; Θα επιδιώξει άμεση κατάργησή του;

----------


## Xάρης

Αδιαμαρτύρητα; Όχι βέβαια!

Το ΤΕΕ τι κάνει; Τίποτα. 
Όχι ότι θα μπορούσε να κάνει και πολλά, εδώ για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ που σχεδόν όλοι καίγονταν να μείνει ανεξάρτητο δεν κατάφερε να κάνει τίποτα.

Μη νομίζεις όμως ότι στο θέμα του τέλους επιτηδεύματος όλοι έχουν την ίδια άποψη. 
Κατ' αρχάς δεν αφορά τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους. 
Ή, για να είμαστε ακριβείς, κάποιοι εξ αυτών θεωρούν ότι καλώς υπάρχει καθότι πιστεύουν ότι όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες είναι φοροφυγάδες. Και αν δεν υπήρχε το τέλος επιτηδεύματος θα μειώνονταν οι μισθοί τους.

Ακόμα όμως και μεταξύ των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών να αναζητήσουμε απόψεις και στάσεις, θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια θέση. Αυτό τουλάχιστον αποδεικνύεται από την απραξία στο θέμα αυτό. 
Είναι πάντως κάτι που ορισμένους τους ευνοεί. Ποιους; Αυτούς που θέλουν να κλείσουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερα γραφεία και να μείνουν λίγοι που θα νέμονται την ολοένα συρρικνούμενη αγορά.

----------


## CFAK

Όπως τα λες αγαπητέ Χάρη.
Η δικαιολογία της φοροδιαφυγής έπρεπε να τελειώνει στην κατάργηση των συντελεστών καθαρού εισοδήματος και στην θεσμοθέτηση λογιστικού προσδιορισμού (έσοδα-έξοδα).
Με την ίδια δικαιολογία καταργήθηκε και το αφορολόγητο μόνο για τους επιτηδευματίες.
Mε την ίδια δικαιολογία μας "φόρεσαν" το τέλος επιτηδεύματος (αλήθεια ποια είναι η ανταποδοτικότητα του συγκεκριμένου τέλους).

Συνάδελφοι, αρκεί ως αναπτυξιακό μέτρο για εμάς τους μηχανικούς η κατάργηση των παγίων χρεώσεων, του κάθε λογής "διοδίου" που βάζει κάθε επιτήδειος κρατικοδίαιτος. Ελπίζω το ΤΕΕ να υπερασπίζεται όντως τα συμφέροντα των μελών του, όπως είναι και ο θεσμικός του ρόλος.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν Δημόσιοι Υπάλληλοι με αποδεδειγμένα πλαστά στοιχεία να παραμένουν στην "εργασία" τους και εμείς οι υπόλοιποι να θεωρούμαστε όλοι εκ των προτέρων φοροφυγάδες. Ως γνωστόν πρόθεση αδικήματος δεν τιμωρείται παρά μόνο η ίδια η πράξη του αδικήματος. Ας καθοριστεί απολύτως το αδίκημα της φοροδιαφυγής (δεν είναι δυνατόν να στέκει ως οδηγία "η αναγκαιότητα της δαπάνης υπόκειται στην κρίση του εφόρου"), ας νομοθετηθούν βαριά πρόστιμα και τότε όποιος τολμά ας φοροδιαφύγει.

----------


## Xάρης

Ποιος θα μας ακούσει;
Ποιοι είναι μαζί μας;
Υπάρχει ακόμα λογική, ισονομία και δικαιοσύνη σ' αυτή τη χώρα;

----------


## nickalex

Πολύ καλές οι τοποθετήσεις σας περί φοροδιαφυγής, άδικης μεταχείρησης προς τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, κλπ κλπ... 
Δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχει ελέυθερος επαγγελματίας σήμερα που δεν συμφωνεί με εσάς ή βρίσκει λογική στο φορολογικό σύστημα ή στον τρόπο με τον οποίο υπολογίζονται οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές...
Όμως την ουσία τελικά του πράγματος έχουν αυτές οι τελευταίες ερωτήσεις του Χάρη! Και επειδή δεν βλέπω να απάντησε κανείς θα το κάνω εγώ... 
Κανένας, κανένας, *ΟΧΙ* (με τη σειρά που ρωτήθηκαν). 
Και κάτι άλλο που με απασχολεί... Μετά την αποτυχία της 1ης φοράς αριστεράς (γελάει ο κόσμος) ποια είναι η ελπίδα μας? Ποιους πρέπει να βάλουμε εκεί πάνω δλδ για να δούμε άσπρη μερα??? Υπάρχουν?

----------


## tserpe

Παραθετω κειμενο απο το http://taxheaven.gr 

*Το «τέλος» του επιτηδεύματος* 
 Είναι γνωστό ότι η κακή νομοθέτηση αποτελεί έναν από τους λόγους που η χώρα μας συγκαταλέγεται στις τελευταίες επιλογές των  ξένων επενδυτών, ενώ συγχρόνως στέκεται και εμπόδιο στην ανάπτυξη της εγχώριας επιχειρηματικότητας. Όσοι παρακολουθούν εκτενώς τον κόμβο θα θυμούνται ότι έχουμε επανειλημμένως σχολιάσει στο παρελθόν αρκετές περιπτώσεις κακής νομοθέτησης. Σήμερα θα αναφερθούμε σε μία γνωστή διάταξη που επιβαρύνει εδώ και μερικά χρόνια το σύνολο του επιχειρηματικού κόσμου, το  "Τέλος επιτηδεύματος".

Ας πάρουμε όμως τα πράγματα από την αρχή. Ένα σχεδόν χρόνο μετά το ξέσπασμα της οικονομικής κρίσης η κυβέρνηση της περιόδου εκείνης με υπ. Οικονομικών τον Ευάγγελο Βενιζέλο καταθέτει στη βουλή με το χαρακτήρα του κατεπείγοντος, το νομοσχέδιο «Επείγοντα μέτρα εφαρμογής Μεσοπρόθεσμου Πλαισίου Δημοσιονομικής Στρατηγικής 2012 - 2015». Εκτός από την σύσταση του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ στο εν λόγο φορολογικό νομοσχέδιο είχαν εισαχθεί και αρκετές φορολογικές και τελωνειακές διατάξεις.

Οι σημαντικότερες εξ αυτών ήταν η επιβολή της εισφοράς αλληλεγγύης και του τέλους επιτηδεύματος.

Σας παραθέτουμε την Αιτιολογική έκθεση του άρθρου 31 που αφορά την διάταξη για την θέσπιση του τέλους επιτηδεύματος:

«Διαπιστώνεται ότι, περίπου 700.000 επιτηδευματίες και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες δηλώνουν καθαρά κέρδη κάτω του αφορολογήτου ορίου των 12.000 ευρώ. Δεδομένων των δημοσιονομικών συνθηκών τις οποίες διέρχεται η χώρα μας προτείνεται η θέσπιση ελάχιστου φόρου εισοδήματος από τη δραστηριότητα των εμπορικών επιχειρήσεων και των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών ούτως ώστε να ενισχυθούν τα δημόσια έσοδα. Σημειώνεται ότι δεν καταργείται ο λογιστικός προσδιορισμός* και το ποσό του ελάχιστου φόρου επιβάλλεται μόνο στις περιπτώσεις εκείνες που προκύπτει μικρότερος φόρος με βάση τα δηλούμενα καθαρά κέρδη. Με τον τρόπο αυτό δεν επιβαρύνονται οι ειλικρινείς φορολογούμενοι (επιτηδευματίες και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες) που δηλώνουν μεγαλύτερα ποσά και όλοι πλέον θα συνεισφέρουν στη διαχείριση των κοινών της χώρας με τη θέσπιση του ελάχιστου φόρου.*

Τα κριτήρια που τίθενται είναι ο πληθυσμός και η τιμή ζώνης, που ασκείται η δραστηριότητα. Εξαιρούνται από τις νέες αυτές διατάξεις οι επιτηδευματίες για τα πρώτα πέντε έτη της άσκησης της δραστηριότητας τους και όσοι επιτηδευματίες πρόκειται να συνταξιοδοτηθούν κατά τα επόμενα τρία έτη.»

Όπως εύκολα μπορεί να διαπιστώσει ο καθένας, η βούληση του νομοθέτη ήταν να φορολογηθούν οι επιτηδευματίες που δήλωναν ελάχιστα κέρδη και να θεσπιστεί το τέλος επιτηδεύματος ως ένας ελάχιστος φόρος, ο οποίος όμως δε θα επιβάλλονταν στους επιτηδευματίες που ήταν συνεπείς και επιβαρύνονταν με υψηλότερο φόρο απ' ότι το τέλος αυτό.

Αντίθετα με την αιτιολογική έκθεση, η διάταξη νόμου που "βελτιώθηκε" νομοτεχνικά και συμπεριλήφθηκε στο τελικό κείμενο του νόμου (άρθρο 31 ν.3986/2011), δεν περιελάμβανε καθόλου την εξαίρεση των επιτηδευματιών που πλήρωναν φόρο μεγαλύτερο από το οριζόμενο τέλος επιτηδεύματος και επέβαλε αυτό συλλήβδην σε όλους τους επιτηδευματίες, με μόνη εξαίρεση τις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρονται στην παράγραφο 3.

Στην συνέχεια και για να γίνει πιο σαφές ότι το τέλος επιτηδεύματος επιβάλλεται σε κάθε περίπτωση ανεξαρτήτως του ύψους του φόρου που επιβαρύνει τον κάθε επιτηδευματία, με τον νόμο 4024/2011 προστέθηκε νέα παράγραφος 9 στο άρθρο 31 του ν.3986/2011 η οποία αναφέρει:

«Το τέλος επιτηδεύματος του παρόντος άρθρου δεν αφαιρείται από το συνολικό εισόδημα ή από το φόρο της κλίμακας του άρθρου 9 του ΚΦΕ των φυσικών προσώπων που ασκούν επιχείρηση ή επάγγελμα και δεν εκπίπτει από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα των νομικών προσώπων του άρθρου 101 και της παραγράφου 4 του άρθρου 2 του ΚΦΕ.»

Η εισηγητική έκθεση της ανωτέρω προσθήκης αναφέρει: 

«Με την παρ.9 εισάγεται ρύθμιση με την οποία διευκρινίζεται ότι το τέλος επιτηδεύματος, *ως έκτακτος φόρος*, δεν εκπίπτει από το συνολικό εισόδημα ή από το φόρο της κλίμακας του άρθρου 9 του ΚΦΕ των φυσικών προσώπων που ασκούν επιχείρηση ή επάγγελμα και επίσης δεν εκπίπτει από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα των επιχειρήσεων του άρθρου 101 και της παραγράφου 4 του άρθρου 2 του ΚΦΕ.»

Παρατηρώντας το χαρακτηρισμό που δίνει ο νομοθέτης στο τέλος επιτηδεύματος ως "έκτακτο φόρο" μας δημιουργούνται εύλογα τα παρακάτω ερωτήματα:

Πόσα χρόνια μπορεί να επιβάλλεται ένας έκτακτος φόρος; 

Ποιο είναι το χρονικό όριο που ορίζει ο νομοθέτης και γιατί αυτό δεν έχει αποτυπωθεί στον νόμο όπως αντίστοιχα συνέβη με την ειδική εισφορά αλληλεγγύης; 


Ολοκληρώνοντας αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι το "τέλος επιτηδεύματος" συμβάλει στα έσοδα του προϋπολογισμού, κατά περίπου 300 εκκ. ευρώ.

*Παράρτημα* 

Το άρθρο 31 του νόμου 3986/2011 όπως ισχύει σήμερα.

«Άρθρο 31. Επιβολή τέλους επιτηδεύματος

﻿1. Οι επιτηδευματίες και οι ασκούντες ελευθέριο επάγγελμα, εφόσον τηρούν βιβλία Β΄ ή Γ΄ κατηγορίας του Κ.Β.Σ., υποχρεούνται σε καταβολή ετήσιου τέλους επιτηδεύματος, το οποίο ορίζεται ως εξής:
α) Για νομικά πρόσωπα που ασκούν εμπορική επιχείρηση και έχουν την έδρα τους σε τουριστικούς τόπους και σε πόλεις ή χωριά με πληθυσμό έως διακόσιες χιλιάδες (200.000) κατοίκους, σε οκτακόσια (800) ευρώ ετησίως.
β) Για νομικά πρόσωπα που ασκούν εμπορική επιχείρηση και έχουν την έδρα τους σε πόλεις με πληθυσμό πάνω από διακόσιες χιλιάδες (200.000) κατοίκους, σε χίλια (1.000) ευρώ ετησίως.
γ) Για ατομικές εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, σε εξακόσια πενήντα (650) ευρώ ετησίως.
δ) Για κάθε υποκατάστημα σε εξακόσια (600) ευρώ ετησίως.
Ειδικά για τις Αστικές μη Κερδοσκοπικές Εταιρίες της παραγράφου 4 του άρθρου 2 του Κ.Φ.Ε., καθώς και για τα φυσικά πρόσωπα που το εισόδημά τους προέρχεται από ατομική επιχείρηση παροχής υπηρεσιών ή ελευθέριο επάγγελμα και έχουν έγγραφη σύμβαση με μέχρι τρία (3) φυσικά ή/ και νομικά πρόσωπα, ή το εβδομήντα πέντε τοις εκατό (75%) των ακαθάριστων εσόδων τους προέρχεται από ένα (1) φυσικό ή/ και νομικό πρόσωπο, τα ποσά του τέλους επιτηδεύματος, εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν όπως επιβλήθηκαν κατά το οικονομικό έτος 2012.
Η περιοχή του Νομού Αττικής λογίζεται ως μια πόλη, καθώς και το Πολεοδομικό Συγκρότημα Θεσσαλονίκης.
Ειδικά για το οικονομικό έτος 2013, εξαιρούνται από την επιβολή του τέλους επιτηδεύματος τα πρόσωπα που ασκούν ατομική εμπορική επιχείρηση ή ελευθέριο επάγγελμα και παρουσιάζουν αναπηρία άνω του ογδόντα τοις εκατό (80%).

﻿2. Σε περίπτωση διακοπής της δραστηριότητας μέσα στη χρήση, το τέλος επιτηδεύματος περιορίζεται ανάλογα με τους μήνες λειτουργίας της επιχείρησης ή της άσκησης του επαγγέλματος. Χρονικό διάστημα μεγαλύτερο των δεκαπέντε (15) ημερών λογίζεται ως μήνας.

﻿3. Εξαιρούνται από τις υποχρεώσεις καταβολής του τέλους, εκτός εάν πρόκειται για τουριστικούς τόπους, οι εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που ασκούν τη δραστηριότητά τους σε χωριά με πληθυσμό έως πεντακόσιους (500) κατοίκους και σε νησιά κάτω από τρεις χιλιάδες εκατό (3.100) κατοίκους. Επίσης εξαιρούνται ατομικές εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις και η ατομική άσκηση ελευθέριου επαγγέλματος, εφόσον δεν έχουν παρέλθει πέντε (5) έτη από την πρώτη έναρξη εργασιών, καθώς και οι περιπτώσεις ατομικών επιχειρήσεων εφόσον για τον επιτηδευματία υπολείπονται τρία (3) έτη από το έτος της συνταξιοδότησής του. Ως έτος συνταξιοδότησης νοείται το 65ο έτος της ηλικίας.

﻿4. Για την εν γένει διαδικασία επιβολής και βεβαίωσης του τέλους επιτηδεύματος εφαρμόζονται οι διατάξεις του Κ.Φ.Ε. (ν. 2238/1994).

﻿5. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Οικονομικών καθορίζεται η ειδικότερη διαδικασία για την επιβολή του τέλους επιτηδεύματος, τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά που υποβάλλονται και κάθε άλλο αναγκαίο θέμα για την εφαρμογή του παρόντος άρθρου.

﻿6. Οι διατάξεις των προηγούμενων παραγράφων εφαρμόζονται για τους επιτηδευματίες και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που ασκούν επιτήδευμα ή ελεύθερο επάγγελμα, αντίστοιχα, κατά την 1.1.2011 και μετά.

﻿7. Ειδικά για το οικονομικό έτος 2011, το τέλος επιτηδεύματος ορίζεται σε τριακόσια (300) ευρώ και για τις δύο κατηγορίες επιτηδευματιών και ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών της παραγράφου 1. Για το ανωτέρω έτος, το τέλος επιτηδεύματος συμβεβαιώνεται και καταβάλλεται με την ειδική εισφορά αλληλεγγύης του άρθρου 29 του παρόντος νόμου. Κατά τα λοιπά, εφαρμόζονται οι παράγραφοι 2 έως 5 του παρόντος άρθρου. Με την κανονιστική απόφαση της παραγράφου 5 καθορίζεται και η ειδικότερη διαδικασία για τη διαπίστωση των εξαιρέσεων της παραγράφου 3 από την καταβολή του τέλους επιτηδεύματος για το οικονομικό έτος 2011, καθώς και κάθε άλλο αναγκαίο θέμα για την εφαρμογή της παρούσας παραγράφου.

﻿8. Ειδικά για τα φυσικά πρόσωπα που ασκούν επιχείρηση ή επάγγελμα και για το οικονομικό έτος 2012 και επόμενα, το τέλος επιτηδεύματος βεβαιώνεται με βάση τους τίτλους βεβαίωσης που αναφέρονται στην παράγραφο 1 του άρθρου 74 του ΚΦΕ και εμφανίζεται στο εκκαθαριστικό σημείωμα υπολογισμού του φόρου εισοδήματος κάθε οικονομικού έτους. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Οικονομικών καθορίζεται η διαδικασία για την επιβολή και βεβαίωση του τέλους επιτηδεύματος στα νομικά πρόσωπα του άρθρου 101 και της παραγράφου 4 του άρθρου 2 του ΚΦΕ για τα ανωτέρω έτη, καθώς και κάθε άλλη αναγκαία λεπτομέρεια για την εφαρμογή της παρούσας.

﻿9. Το τέλος επιτηδεύματος του παρόντος άρθρου δεν αφαιρείται από το συνολικό εισόδημα ή από το φόρο της κλίμακας του άρθρου 9 του ΚΦΕ των φυσικών προσώπων που ασκούν επιχείρηση ή επάγγελμα και δεν εκπίπτει από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα των νομικών προσώπων του άρθρου 101 και της παραγράφου 4 του άρθρου 2 του ΚΦΕ.»


http://taxheaven.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Το τέλος επιτηδεύματος καταργεί κάθε έννοια δικαιοσύνης και ισονομίας σ' αυτή τη χώρα, όπως τουλάχιστον την αντιλαμβάνομαι. Μάλλον όμως δεν έχω τον κοινό νου των νομοθετών και την ίδια αντίληψη περί δικαίου.

Όπως ο ίδιος ο νομοθέτης ομολογεί, στόχος του τέλους επιτηδεύματος είναι η αύξηση των εσόδων του κράτους.
Στα πλαίσια αυτού στοχοποιεί τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες με χαμηλά δηλωθέντα εισοδήματα, κάτω του αφορολόγητου ορίου, θεωρώντας τους a priori φοροφυγάδες. Και μόνο γι αυτό, δηλαδή για την κατάργηση του τεκμηρίου της αθωότητας θα έπρεπε ο νόμος να κριθεί αντισυνταγματικός κάτι που δεν έγινε απ' όσο γνωρίζω. Να σημειωθεί ότι υπήρξε σχετική προσφυγή στη δικαιοσύνη, αλλά όλοι έχουμε καταλάβει το πώς λειτουργούν οι δικαστές που κρίνουν αντισυνταγματικές μόνο τις μειώσεις των μισθών και συντάξεών τους!

Το ότι δεν τηρήθηκαν 1) το προσωρινό του μέτρου και 2) η απαλλαγή όσων δηλώνουν υψηλότερα του αφορολόγητου εισοδήματα θεωρώ ότι είναι το έλασσον. 
Εξάλλου, έχουμε μάθει ότι α) ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού και β) ο λόγος των πολιτικών κάθε χρώματος είναι άνευ αξίας, για τα σκουπίδια.

Με λίγα λόγια.
Υπάρχει πόλεμος.
Από τη μια είναι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες (1η ομάδα) και από την άλλη οι κρατικοδίαιοι (2η ομάδα).
Στους κρατικοδίαιτους ανήκουν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, οι συνταξιούχοι, οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, επιχειρηματίες και αγρότες που τρέφονται από το δημόσιο.
Η πρώτη ομάδα αποτελεί μειοψηφία. Ως τέτοια της επιβάλλεται η βούληση της δεύτερης ομάδας που είναι η πλειοψηφία.
Οι παραπάνω αναλογίες δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν προς το καλύτερο για την 1η ομάδα, λόγω γήρανσης πληθυσμού και νοοτροπίας θα αλλάξουν μάλλον προς το χειρότερο.

Οι επιλογές για εμάς τους μη κρατικοδίαιτους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες είναι οι εξής:
1) Αλλάζεις ομάδα.
2) Μεταναστεύεις σε χώρα όπου κυριαρχεί η 1η ομάδα.
3) Μένεις εδώ και προσπαθείς να καβαλήσεις τα κύματα για να μην πνιγείς. 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Τα κύματα δεν τα παλεύεις, θα χάσεις 1000%. Τα καβαλάς! Κάνεις surfing.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αντιδρούμε, ότι δεν στηλιτεύουμε τα στραβά, άδικα, παράλογα του συστήματος.
Στο βάθος της μυαλού μας υπάρχει το απίθανο ενδεχόμενο να αλλάξει κάτι σ' αυτή τη χώρα.
Το εφικτό, αυτό που πετυχαίνουμε είναι να εξωτερικεύουμε τον πόνο μας, την αδικία μας και να τους κάνουμε να νιώθουν τύψεις. Αν έχουμε μια πιθανότητα να κερδίσουμε κάτι δεν είναι βάσει λογικής και επιχειρημάτων. Αυτά είναι συντριπτικά από την πλευρά μας. Μόνο στοχεύοντας στο συναίσθημα μπορεί να βγει κάτι θετικό.

----------

